# The Hillbilly JoeAM



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Count me in!!!!!:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

what the heck.. me too..


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

i'm in... and i'm a "better joe"...so.... who's shootin' on my team ?? !! 

are there enough of us "better-joes' " to go around ??

:shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> i'm in... and i'm a "better joe"...so.... who's shootin' on my team ?? !!
> 
> are there enough of us "better-joes' " to go around ??
> 
> :shade:


By "better Joe" I assume you mean the guy that all the good Joe's are saying "I BETTER not get stuck with that JOE" Right?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm in...kinda like Hinky's thing at TA last year...I like it...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> By "better Joe" I assume you mean the guy that all the good Joe's are saying "I BETTER not get stuck with that JOE" Right?




```

```
yup ..! time to dbl down for another crsipie.._blind bet_.. team against team...as long as i'm _already_ collecting from you, can't be too far off from stealing a second one on the same round..... go get some more crispies


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Well*

I'm in. I will be a regular Joe Right?


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

bowjunkie said:


> I'm in. I will be a regular Joe Right?


If we take a vote and decide to call you worthy of that title... sure.. lol


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

bowjunkie said:


> I'm in. I will be a regular Joe Right?


Being a chewie, it really depends on how many logos you have on your shirt.:becky:


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> Being a chewie, it really depends on how many logos you have on your shirt.:becky:


I have a total of "0" I will be wearing shorts and T-shirt. 

I havent had any sponsers for a few years. Except for hunting season last year I didn't even pick up a bow. This is all true. All equipment I will be shooting I bought or traded for. (yea I am a horse trader) so where does that put me?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

bowjunkie said:


> I have a total of "0" I will be wearing shorts and T-shirt.
> 
> I havent had any sponsers for a few years. Except for hunting season last year I didn't even pick up a bow. This is all true. All equipment I will be shooting I bought or traded for. (yea I am a horse trader) so where does that put me?


That makes you a poor excuse for a chewie.:chortle:


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> That makes you a poor excuse for a chewie.:chortle:


I am a has been chewie so I am a poor excuse and that makes me a regular joe. :shade:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

bowjunkie said:


> I am a has been chewie so I
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


tah-dahhh... :wink:


----------



## jumpmaster (Dec 21, 2008)

*JoeAM*

I'm it


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

jumpmaster said:


> I'm it




```

```
_ringer_...:teeth:

pick me...pick me... 
=======================


will be rolling in the early afternoon tomorrow, if you need any help with finishing touches etc etc etc .., i'm available !


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Whatcha gonna do?? Hold the targets??





south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> _ringer_...:teeth:
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

